# Can a Betta do ok at 84 degrees?



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

My new betta Nano seems happy and content he has already built a bubble nest after only 2 days of having him. I have him in a 5 gallon tank with flat heater that heats the tank up just a little more. He's in a bathrooms which has a heating vent so the bathroom stays warm. The door is shut for now because I need to get a hood and my cat is noticing him. I just checked the temperature and it runs about 84 degrees. Is 84 degrees going to be ok?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh my... more than 82 degrees is not okay. try turning it down a bit or else your betta'll burn xD


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

The betta won't "burn" lol, but he can overheat. Try to get it down to 82, close your cat in a room and open the bathroom door to let the air circulate.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I know. that's what i mean't by "burn"


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Bettas can get heater burn from pressing against the heater. I hope you can get the temp down.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

.84 is actually fine. Bettas can be kept between 76-86 degrees. At 84 he will rarely get sick and be active, but he will be better off at 82


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

oops. (bad memory sometimes) isnt 86 too... hot?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I agree, 84, up to 86 is really fine for most betta fish. I have kept a few betta fish at this temp. Keep in mind a few factors though: the heat will cause your fish to have a faster/higher metabolism, and as such should be fed just a little more (don't overdo it!), and as such will pollute the water more, and as such should have one more water change per week (50%). 
Also, long term at this temp will shorten the lifespan for the above mentioned increased metabolism. By how much? Hard to say. If your betta was going to live 7 years, maybe now it will only live 6 years. Maybe the higher temp will ward off an ich infection because you let the water go to long and he will then be able to live longer because of it! Plus you figure some flux in temp is normal was well, just make sure they are not fast/dramatic changes. That is when the fish have problems!


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Short term this is fine. Long term, he will live a shorter lifespan because his metabolism will be so sped up.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I kept the box and the receept for the heater I will clean it an return it and get heater where I have more control over the temperature.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

All of my bettas are kept between 82-84 just fine.. they eat really good, are energetic and healthy. They are fine up into the 90s. 

NO - fish won't be burned up.
NO - the fish won't live a shorter life as there is NO scientific proof the temperature of the water will increase metabolism. Health and food does, but no proof of temperature doing so. Cold water slows metabolism as a way to survive, but it doesn't speed it up.

84 degrees is perfectly fine for the betta.


----------

